# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Is boekweit een gezond alternatief voor granen?

## FRANCOIS580

*We zijn er steeds meer van bewust dat suiker en voeding rijk aan gluten en nutriënten niet passen in een gezond eetpatroon. Granen barsten van deze drie ongezonde ingrediënten. Wil je snel vermageren, dan moet je granen zoveel mogelijk van je dagelijks menu schrappen. Dat is niet zo moeilijk, er zijn immers voldoende gezonde alternatieven voor granen. Boekweit is er één van. Hoe gezond is boekweit en wat zijn de andere alternatieven voor granen?* 


Granen werden tot voor kort als gezond beschouwd, maar komen nu steeds meer onder vuur te liggen. Heel wat voeding waarvan je het niet zou verwachten, is rijk aan granen. Dat is onder meer het geval met brood, koekjes en gebak, maar ook pasta, deegwaren en rijst bevatten heel wat granen. En van granen is wetenschappelijk bewezen dat ze je gezondheid en je lichaamsgewicht veel meer kwaad dan goed doen.

*Granen zijn rijk aan koolhydraten*

Granen, en in de eerste plaats volkorengranen zijn belangrijke leveranciers van energie, maar vooral van vitaminen, mineralen en voedingsvezels. Energie is voor je lichaam onmisbaar om gezond te kunnen functioneren. Tot hiertoe is er dus niets aan de hand, maar granen barsten tegelijk van suikers en koolhydraten. Koolhydraten leveren de broodnodige energie aan je spieren en dienen als brandstof voor je hersenen.

*Koolhydraten worden omgezet in suikers*

Het probleem met koolhydraten is echter dat deze in je lichaam worden omgezet in suikers. Ze doen tevens je bloedsuiker stijgen. Het teveel aan suikers wordt door je lichaam opgeslagen als vet. Wil je snel gewicht verliezen, dan moet je de consumptie van suikers en dus ook van granen zoveel mogelijk beperken. Een te hoge concentratie aan bloedsuiker is voor je pancreas het sein om meer insuline aan te maken. Daardoor wordt alle opgenomen suiker opgenomen als vet. Dat heeft voor gevolg dat zowel je spieren als je hersenen een tekort hebben aan suikers, waardoor je constant honger hebt en doorlopend kunt eten. Op die manier zal je lichaam ook geen vet verbranden zodat snel afvallen onmogelijk is.

*Granen en gluten*

Gluten zijn eiwitten die aanwezig zijn in granen en dan vooral in tarwe. Gluten worden door de meesten van ons gemakkelijk verteert. Een kleine minderheid kan ze echter onmogelijk verteren. Ze zijn gluten intolerant, en kampen met een glutenallergie of coeliaki. Als gevolg van een ongezond eetpatroon, worden steeds meer landgenoten met zon glutenallergie geconfronteerd en moeten dus glutenvrij eten. Doen ze dat niet, dan reageert hun immuunsysteem door hun dunne darm te beschadigen.

Vitaminen en mineralen in granen zijn waardeloos.../...

*LEES VERDER:* http://www.leefnugezonder.be/is-boekweit-een-gezond-alternatief-voor-granen/#.VMi7sGiG-So

----------

